# Stanley industrial router 90305



## aj1971 (May 9, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have a Stanley Industrial router 90305m (motor) model .02, with a 90305B Plunge base model .03
I'm looking for parts, manual, anything info wise. 
Ive had this for years but never use it very much.
thanks for any help


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Alan! Welcome to the router work shop. Welcome to Router Forums. We have tried to do this once, or twice before If memory serves me rite, the Bosch people have taken over ownership. I know that Bob3 has some information, One thing to try, e-bay. It is possible that they have something. www.owwm.com This is old woodworking machine site It has a lot of information also


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the same router and am also looking for parts. Did you have any luck??
Steve H


----------

